

Save As .WWF - The PDF you can't print out - slater
http://www.saveaswwf.com/en/

======
mahmud
Who are these idiots?

In this day and age, I don't care how well intentioned you are, you need to
publish a specification for your document format BEFORE you even release a
viewer.

And once you publish the specs for your document format, it better have a very
good technical reason to exist; inability to print is not one of them.

Now that you have a good reason, make sure your document format is XML-based,
or is a superset of another public, and well known one (tool reuse.)

Having done that. Release libraries for processing your format, preferably in
MIT or BSD license, and send it up stream to productivity software developers,
or offer conversion tools.

Right now these guys fail on all counts. Horrible idea. No spec. Requires
binary installation of viewer. Viewer is Mac only. And .. it's raison d'etre
is to restrict users and play prohibitionist in their own damn computers,
instead of educating them.

~~~
xorglorb
WWF is just a PDF with DRM to disallow printing, this isn't a new file format
or anything.

------
kaerast
So the idea is to get people to install extra software on their computer which
restricts their ability to do their jobs? Sure, that's going to become a big
hit.

The file they have for download is close enough to a standard PDF that the
standard Ubuntu PDF document viewer will happily open it and allow you to
print. So nothing to worry about here in terms of accessibility in Linux,
though I'm guessing it'll annoy Windows users who'll have to rename file
extensions.

